# Bloomington, IN Bike Swap -- September 16, 2017



## Iverider (Aug 22, 2017)

Come and check it out! There's a wide variety of bikes and parts that usually show up. And we welcome more! No charge to set up. Parking lot style. Show up and buy, sell or trade!


----------



## pattherat (Sep 14, 2017)

BUMP for this Saturday. 
IU football game cancelled so traffic won't be bad!

Pat M.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Sep 15, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> Come and check it out! There's a wide variety of bikes and parts that usually show up. And we welcome more! No charge to set up. Parking lot style. Show up and buy, sell or trade!
> 
> View attachment 664426



Cool, I will check it out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Any pics of the event? V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Sep 18, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Any pics of the event? V/r Shawn




Sorry, too buys selling. Not a whole lot of prewar stuff this time. It varies greatly from swap to swap. I picked up a 56 Schwinn Straight bar cruiser for decent $$ and sold a lot of parts from prewar to modern. I think I lightened my load by about half. There was a fair amount of Classic Road bike stuff on the nicer side of things including a completely original 70s Team Fuji in excellent condition. I know that doesn't do much for most of the CABErs, but I also know that some of us love these things . I'm looking for a venue change for the next one in March. Maybe a flatter lot with better public visibility and hopefully I can advertise it a little sooner as well.


----------

